# Blue shrimp id help please



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

These 4 shrimp I got just over a week ago
I assumed were Amano shrimp, though the
LFS just had them down as "Shrimp" But to
me they looked like Amanos, just a bit blue due to stress.

But here I am a week later, and there very unstressed, moving
freely about the tank, un accosted. They even seem to have become bluer

There between 4 and 5cm long, quite large shrimp, seem to eat mainly 
algae and old plant matter, as well as fish food flakes.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

p.s they have all shed there skins once, and live in a 90g community tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Could it be... Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmm looks like an amano shrimp.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

trenac said:


> Could it be... Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


Yup, I agree.


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the petshrimp link, I thought you were right, until I saw this there

Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

Being 5cm long, and having the dark spots make me think
I was right in my inital ID and that they are in fact Amano's

Which is a shame, as if they were the ones you linked, they
would be easyier to breed.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are some kind of caridina shrimp, probably an amano or similar, and I doubt they breed in FW.

Cheers,


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh, I hadn't seen that. I guess you WERE right after all Too bad, it would be cool to breed.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

+1 on these being Amanos.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> +1 on these being Amanos.


Same. Once and a while you see some really blue ones.

-Andrew


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

They appear artificially dyed to my eyes. I'd like to see a photo of them in 3 months or so.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Check to see if they can still retain that "blue" color after their molt. It could also be the conditions in your tank that makes them have that "blue" color.


----------

